# Does anyone feel bad for Deron Williams?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Now I realize he left here in a bad way and it's hard to feel bad for someone making 98 million on a contract. But does anyone feel somewhat bad for Deron Williams since he left Utah? He's been tanking year after year, and has been in constant criticism because of what he was supposed to be. I watched the last couple playoff games he played and he just isn't even te same player to watch as he was here in Utah. He doesn't move as fast and just simply seems to lack the game he used to have. As much distaste as many might have for him it's kind of sad To watch a player that was so good when I watched him here. He doesn't even seem like the same player anymore and I doubt he ever will be again. Guess there was no place like Sloan.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Kinda like Malone and the Lakers.......


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Not even a little bit...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Deron who???Lost all respect for the guy.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

yeah....I feel bad for Boozer and Kanter too!




....NOT!


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

I do. I feel bad for Deron. I may be naive but I think he was a good guy just a moody teammate. Even after he was traded he still came back and did his charity dodge ball tournament here in Utah. I think he has fond memories of his time in Utah.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

silentstalker said:


> Not even a little bit...


If he wants to shovel a million or two my way then I would be very happy to "feel bad" for him.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Billy Mumphrey said:


> I do. I feel bad for Deron. I may be naive but I think he was a good guy just a moody teammate. Even after he was traded he still came back and did his charity dodge ball tournament here in Utah. I think he has fond memories of his time in Utah.


He also still lives in Utah during the offseason, and has said it's nice to get away from Brooklyn and come back to Utah for a few months. I didn't like him for the fact he was a baby at times , and pushing Jerry Sloan out will forever be a huge black mark on his career. That said he did give us some good seasons in Utah and when he's talked about off the court he is supposed to be a standup guy. Watching him struggle now is just pathetic 2 and. 3 points in playoff games 0 in one last season is something we never saw here. I doubt now he still has his snarky attitude he had here. My guess would be, he wished he never left Utah.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> He also still lives in Utah during the offseason, and has said it's nice to get away from Brooklyn and come back to Utah for a few months. I didn't like him for the fact he was a baby at times , and pushing Jerry Sloan out will forever be a huge black mark on his career. That said he did give us some good seasons in Utah and when he's talked about off the court he is supposed to be a standup guy. Watching him struggle now is just pathetic 2 and. 3 points in playoff games 0 in one last season is something we never saw here. I doubt now he still has his snarky attitude he had here. My guess would be, he wished he never left Utah.


I don't truly feel bad for him as I feel that he made his own bed regarding where he ended up. But I don't doubt he has serious regrets and wishes he could do things over again. I loved watching him play while he was here and it is kinda sad to see someone who did great things on the court here struggle elsewhere. Atlanta Hawks' current roster aside, it seems like historically a lot of Jazz players that thrived here really found it hard to make an impact elsewhere when they got paid big money.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Its hard to feel sorry for him tonight. He seems to have found his utah jazz form for tonight's game


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah he showed up tonight. Amazing how good he can be when he shows up.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One thing that is incredibly interesting with Jazz fans more than any other fan base. For whatever reason, Jazz fans take it personally when a player leaves or doesn't like it in Utah. And then is somehow offended when they go elsewhere. Granted, D-Will pouted like a baby to the point of Jerry hanging up the whistle, but still. The guy had no choice in coming to Utah, and he did play what, 5-6 years? He was a great player for the Jazz, and had a desire to win. I think he saw after that time there was no path to a championship in Utah. He acted like a baby and he got traded. Fair enough. 

But think about what the Jazz got for him. He was traded for Devin Harris (later traded for Marvin Williams who now plays for the Hornets and Derrick Favors who averaged 16 points last year. 

Who do you feel sorry for? D-Will? or the Jazz for sucking at player evaluation?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> One thing that is incredibly interesting with Jazz fans more than any other fan base. For whatever reason, Jazz fans take it personally when a player leaves or doesn't like it in Utah. And then is somehow offended when they go elsewhere. Granted, D-Will pouted like a baby to the point of Jerry hanging up the whistle, but still. The guy had no choice in coming to Utah, and he did play what, 5-6 years? He was a great player for the Jazz, and had a desire to win. I think he saw after that time there was no path to a championship in Utah. He acted like a baby and he got traded. Fair enough.
> 
> But think about what the Jazz got for him. He was traded for Devin Harris (later traded for Marvin Williams who now plays for the Hornets and Derrick Favors who averaged 16 points last year.
> 
> Who do you feel sorry for? D-Will? or the Jazz for sucking at player evaluation?


I feel sorry for the fans having to endure the pathetic running of the jazz by the spoiled brat kid who took over when Larry died. Thank goodness Gail has had enough of his foolishness and fired her son.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thing was, Larry got too emotional about it all as well. He liked AK and figured him to be the future of the franchise, and then his contract became too much to handle in getting actual NBA starters. Same went for guys like Ostertag back in the day. And the glory days of the Jazz - those came on players selected by Frank Laydon before Larry took ownership. But that brings things back to the bigger issue facing the NBA - San Antonio is the ONLY team to win a title that doesn't come from big markets in my lifetime. And once Duncan retires, they are done as well.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm no Jazz fan... did they even make the playoffs? If not, why would anyone feel bad for their old point guard, who is currently in the playoffs with another team? Why in the world would he miss playing for the Jazz? That doesn't make sense at all to me however I've been in Utah long enough to realize that Utahns for the most part think their teams are the greatest, regardless of records, results or anything else and think that everyone should want to come play on a Utah team.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I'm no Jazz fan... did they even make the playoffs? If not, why would anyone feel bad for their old point guard, who is currently in the playoffs with another team? Why in the world would he miss playing for the Jazz? That doesn't make sense at all to me however I've been in Utah long enough to realize that Utahns for the most part think their teams are the greatest, regardless of records, results or anything else and think that everyone should want to come play on a Utah team.


His play has dwindled from a super star in the league to a scrub that is only as good as a backup point guard since he left here. He still owns a house in SLC and stays here in the offseason, so he must not have minded his time here considering that. And he squeezed into the playoffs with a quick first round exit where he played very poorly in all but one game. His effort and body language, as well as his stats in a nets uniform kind of speak for themselves as to why he is in his current jersey and it is only because of a $98 million paycheck, which would be good enough reason for me too.


----------

